# Tarpon rod



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1279580074

Just what you need!


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

good luck w/ staying under 300.00 for a reliable 12wt for tarpon


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Depends on the size of the tarpon. A 50-inch 45-pound fish is fine on a 10-weight but a fish twice that size is more than twice the fight.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

TFO Bluewater LD or the Baby Bluewater. Bigger fish go with the LD, smaller (under 100lbs) go with the Baby. 

Not the lightest rods, but the will cast, whip tarpon and fit into your budget or real close to it. 

Watched my dentist hook and land (not just get the leader inside the rod tip) and estimated 300 plus blue marlin on the HD version and have landed tarpon to 140 with the LD in the Keys. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

How much will you use the rod? I only ask because I wouldn't want to spend $300 on a rod to use only 2 months of the year...

My recommendation is an Albright XX rod, http://www.albrightflyfish.com/closeouts/xx-fly-rods.html I have the 8wt, it is a quality rod and very affordable.


----------



## emarf (Jul 23, 2010)

I will only use the rod for only 2 months of the year, I have 2 other rod for everyday


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Checked the TFO website and the Bluewaters are $245. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

id go with a temple fork


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I had a pretty crappy experience with an Albright XX 912-4 this season. After that I would never recommend Albright to anyone. 

If you're looking to get the best bang for the buck on a new rod, TFO all the way. Biscayne Rod's makes a nice 1 pc Billy Baroo 12wt but it'll cost a little more. Otherwise look for used Sage/Scott and Loomis rods.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I sold a "NEW" 12wt Sage RPLXi not long ago for $325 that had never been wet. I have the 10wt RPLXi and may be upgrading to the Pro 1 Loomis soon.


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's the result from a TFO LD Bluewater rod. We were fishing for Gulf fish with a 500 gr sinking line. I coiuld put some heat on the fish with that rod. While using the sinking line is like chunking a rope, it casts a floating line rather nicely. Good luck.


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Do you just need a rod or rod and reel?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I found a 1pc Biscayne Billy Baroo 12wt for $150 used. Used it this summer for the first time. It's a great rod.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> I found a 1pc Biscayne Billy Baroo 12wt for $150 used.  Used it this summer for the first time.  It's a great rod.


That is a good stick if your chasing BIG Tarpon but a little much for most Keys fish. Most people seem to be going to an 11wt or even a 10wt.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> > I found a 1pc Biscayne Billy Baroo 12wt for $150 used.  Used it this summer for the first time.  It's a great rod.
> 
> 
> That is a good stick if your chasing BIG Tarpon but a little much for most Keys fish.  Most people seem to be going to an 11wt or even a 10wt.



He asked for recommendations on 10, 11, and 12. I gave a recommendation on a 12. Who said anything about "Keys fish"?


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > > I found a 1pc Biscayne Billy Baroo 12wt for $150 used.  Used it this summer for the first time.  It's a great rod.
> >
> >
> > That is a good stick if your chasing BIG Tarpon but a little much for most Keys fish.  Most people seem to be going to an 11wt or even a 10wt.
> ...


Point well taken.


----------



## richdennisonphoto (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't really know how good they are as I don't own any Greys rods but they list a 12wt on their site for $299. 

http://fly.greysfishing.com/en-us/products/rods/single-handed/platinum-xd-saltwater/

My local fly shop here in MD had one and it didn't look to bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

when you get into tarpon you never know what your going to get your self into size wise you can get into a school of 150 pounders and get a lil guy around 40pounds or vise virsa deffinatly go with and 11/12wt


> > > > I found a 1pc Biscayne Billy Baroo 12wt for $150 used.  Used it this summer for the first time.  It's a great rod.
> > >
> > >
> > > That is a good stick if your chasing BIG Tarpon but a little much for most Keys fish.  Most people seem to be going to an 11wt or even a 10wt.
> ...


----------

